# Red Dress Manor - Llanymynech - September 2014



## RichPDG (Sep 8, 2014)

*The History*
Built about 1725 in early Georgian style with later alterations. Red brick with dressed stone quoins. Two storeys and cellar, square block of three bays, hipped slate roof. Central octagonal timber lantern with glazed sides, slated roof and lead ridges. Brick stack to right hip, stack to left collapsed 1990. Brick band between storeys. West front with prominent later facade rising to high ogee pediment with stone coping. Later brick lean-tos to rear.

*The Explore*
Visited with three other explorers after success at an earlier site and what can I say except another amazing derp! There was no sign of the bull when we arrived although I'm sure we heard it. The house has been well sealed although we still managed to find our way inside.

*1






2





3





4





5



6




7





8



9




10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19



20




21





22





23





24*





Thanks for looking! :thumb​


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 8, 2014)

Great photos but sad to see it this way


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 9, 2014)

Lots of things I've not seen here before. Again it is sad to see the decline though.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 9, 2014)

Looking a bit worse for wear but you,ve got some cracking photos.


----------



## GPSJim (Sep 10, 2014)

Some really nice photos, I especially like the first one. An excellent report!


----------



## rizla01 (Sep 10, 2014)

Well done on your report. Great shots.
So sad on so many counts. Here was someones life - photos et al!
And someone home with memories,
Also a lovely building that could easily be cleaned up and used.
It just begs the question, WHY?
So very sad!


----------



## derelictwom (Sep 10, 2014)

Brilliant photos!


----------



## Alchemist161 (Sep 26, 2014)

Great looking place and photos, but as others have said, very very sad to see such a building in that state.


----------



## thescreamreview (Sep 26, 2014)

This is a great find, that dress is a striking feature. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Red Mole (Oct 1, 2014)

Great set of pics! Must have been a melancholy explore with all that personal stuff about


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice one! Stunning photographs as always!


----------

